# This is all so interesting.......



## 16322 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have suffered with IBS-D for over 30 years. Probably about 8 years ago, I was visiting dentist for a root canal and was having a bad episode, loosing weight, etc. Well, I had to start antibiotic therapy before the procedure and a side effect was no more D, cramping, etc. I knew that there was a connection. If I eat something really bad (like shrimp) or something really irritates my intestines, I can take a few days of the generic ceclor and it usually works. There is definitely a connection of some kind of overgrowth or suspectibilty in my gut. This SIBO is so interesting, never taken Neomycin though but I am sure it also works. I also now take Lotronex but with a flair-up that does not work either. Hope this will be a good break-through as it has been for me, nice to hear it is being looked at medically now.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello & welcome


----------

